# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  HD Android Games Collection 2012 (multihost)

## elcamaleon

Pack of games for Android, especially for the Galaxy S2, and all those phone compatible games in HD.


[B] 1. Asphalt 6 Adrenaline HD [/ b]

Feel the adrenaline with the new edition of the Asphalt series! See 42 cars and motorcycles from the most prestigious manufacturers. Tune your rides and salt to destroy the streets of L. A., Tokyo and other tracks in HD. Compete in 11 leagues with 55 tests and have fun with the local and online multiplayer for up to 6 players.

[B] 2. Assassins Creed HD [/ b]

Experience the power elite of a murderer on an epic adventure! Jerusalem, 1191 AD Game Altair, a murderer of elite, sent to kill eight men to end the Third Crusade, in a game that redefines the genre of action / adventure that provides a well balanced mix of stealth, chaotic action and puzzle solving exploration in the midst of 4 historical environments of the Middle East.

[B] 3. Avatar HD [/ b]

Avatar James Cameron has been a box office hit, breaking records and delighting moviegoers everywhere. With the release of Avatar Game for iPhone, Gameloft brings us back to the world of Pandora for another adventure.

[B] 4. Brothers In Arms 2 Global Front HD [/ b]

Brothers in Arms 2: Global Front tells the story of U.S. Corporal David Wilson across four campaigns - Africa, Sicily, Europe (following the Allied pressure of Normandy to Berlin), and the Pacific - in their quest for the truth behind his younger brother's untimely death. It's World War II gun-sling with a touch of heart.

[B] 5. Dungeon Hunter 2 HD [/ b]

The Dungeon Hunter epic adventure continues, in a new world we have to explore and conquer in this fantastic action RPG. We will place 25 years after the events of the first episode, as the son of the immortal king.

[B] 6. Dungeon Hunter HD [/ b]

I'm bringing another new Gameloft games for Android. Dungeon Hunter is an epic adventure set in a 3D world of dark fantasy in the tradition of action RPG with more success. Tomorrow I will bring more of Gameloft.

[B] 7. Eternal Legacy HD [/ b]

Eternal Legacy is unapologetic about the fact that borrows from the Final Fantasy series. You play as the young warrior Astrian and Algoad mission is to save from destruction and restore the living bond between humans and nature. Simple enough? Well, then.

[B] 8. Fast 5 HD [/ b]

The explosive franchise based on the speed is back with Fast Five, and this model comes fully loaded! Play as Brian O'Conner on the wrong side of law and assemble an elite team of the best drivers. Get behind the wheel of your dream car to fight opponents in the ultimate racing game high risk that traces the history of cinema.

[B] 9. Gangstar Miami Vindication HD [/ b]

Although it is unfair to review Gangstar: Miami Vindication, compared to Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars, there is value in the juxtaposition of the two games. Does not take much to see that the success of the first has to do with the strength of its design and storytelling.

[B] 10. GT Racing Motor Academy HD [/ b]

Experience the best driving simulation available for Android devices. And best of all, it will not cost you anything to start now!

[B] 11. Hero Of Sparta HD [/ b]

Gameloft Hero of Sparta is in Android. Hero of Sparta Gameloft was giving earlier this month for free as a holiday gift.

[B] 12. Lets Golf 2 HD [/ b]

Let's Golf! _HD Was one of the first golf games, very good to hit the iPhone. Now a little over a year later, Gameloft has released Let's Golf! 2, a sequel that improves the original in every way. With great graphics, solid controls, and the variety of fun, Let's Golf! 2 is now the best casual game of golf.

[B] 13. Modern Combat 2 Black Pegasus HD [/ b]

Complete the mission unveiled in the first part of one of the most acclaimed FPS for Android, this time with open fronts across the globe. Modern Combat 2: Black Pegasus improves the game and copy of the first Modern Combat game with an amazing immersion in an experience of modern warfare.

[B] 14. N.O.V.A. 2 HD [/ b]

Gameloft games are famous for imitating the popular franchises, and no prizes for guessing that the best selling console FPS provides the inspiration for NOVA 2. Resistant spacesuit marines, women guides based Amnesty International and futuristic intense shootouts - all these components have been lifted wholesale from the series of Microsoft, Halo.

[B] 15. N.O.V.A. HD [/ b]

Join the battle for the salvation of humanity from terrifying aliens in this revolutionary science fiction game in first person. When life became impossible on Earth, humanity built huge artificial satellite that people could live in them and called them "near-orbitals". NOVA was born then, the Near-Orbital Alliance Vanguard. A retired hero, Kal Wardin, will be forced to return to active duty to prevent the extermination of humanity. Immerse head in this gaming experience like no other!

[B] 16. Real Football 2011 HD [/ b]

Real Football Gameloft 2011_HD is stabbed in the - at least for now - calm, warm waters of football sims Android. There is only one real rival: PES2011 and while a great game, no doubt, room for a different take on Android Footie. Real Football 2011 could not be part of a recognized console and PC franchise but has some aces up its sleeve.

[B] 17. Shrek Karting HD [/ b]

Shrek Kart for iPod and iPhone plays the same of what we can expect from a racing game. There are 4 single player modes. Single Race, Tournament, Challenges and Arena modes. There is also a local multiplayer mode that allows us to challenge our friends over Wi-Fi (with up to 6 players) and Bluetooth (2 players) with 19 cups in the Tournament mode and 72 challenges face to face. Shrek Kart divertidimas provide hours of racing. Each character has its own tailor-made kart, with its own special skills and specific handling characteristics. Like Mario Kart are no special skills to get around the track, as a defense or offensive to gain advantage in the race. These new power-ups, such as throwing a cow or a nest of angry bees to pause from our competitors in their tracks, they add extra spice to Shrek Kart.

[B] 18. Spider Man: Total Mayhem HD [/ b]

In Spider-Man: Total Mayhem HD by Gameloft, available for Android, iPhone yiPad, New York is invaded by the villainy of the last game of the Red Sox. As a young Peter Parker is his challenge to fight and entangle a nasty cast of villains who have escaped from prison and are looting the streets of the city. Total Mayhem unleashes his nemesis, Green Goblin's most notorious for Dr. Octopus, Electro, Venom in a dozen levels that sending rolling through the skyscrapers of Manhattan, running the meter, and the bad beat with 20 combinations of combat and explosive special attacks.

[B] 19. Splinter Cell Conviction HD [/ b]

Go through 11 levels set in 8 different places, including a smart sequence unique in the Potomac River. Experience fully polished 3D graphics with amazing depth of view.
Stamp feature allows you to mark and run multiple targets then quickly remove all at once.

[B] 20. Star Front Collision HD [/ b]

Welcome to the sinistral planet where the human Consortium xenodium extracts the valuable crystals. But humans are not the only race that wants this precious mineral. The Myriad, a breed native to this planet, also need xenodium and will do everything in their power to prevent the Consortium to stay with their natural resources. And to further complicate things for both races, the Guardians, a race of robot sentries, has also decided to enter and win this war. Which side will you choose you?

[B] 21. ONE HD [/ b]

UNO classic card game.
























*DOWNLOAD HERE*

* INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*



[b] You can download from 3 different file servers!! - Multihost [/ b]


*The links are protected to avoid being deleted as much as possible, just select the link or links to the server where you want to download and copy, will go to another page, there you must click on the button that says Make-SEE LINKS, then really all the download links.*


 UPLOADED | UPLOADING | FREAKSHARE







> *PASSWORD UNRAR
> elcamaleon*

----------

